# Bandit 1590



## ducaticorse (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking for 1.

Anyone familiar with their "finer points" please chip in. 

TIA


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 6, 2011)

bandit 1590, is a great machine, one of the best overall machines made, i dont have any in stock right now, i have two 18 inch machines , the bandit 1590 is a expensive machine to find. good luck, youll be happy. john deere engine is a better engine in this machine


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 6, 2011)

jo6wo said:


> bandit 1590, is a great machine, one of the best overall machines made, i dont have any in stock right now, i have two 18 inch machines , the bandit 1590 is a expensive machine to find. good luck, youll be happy. john deere engine is a better engine in this machine


 
Yes I got your email regarding my inquiry, thank you. I was just in PA today actually. I'm not in a huge rush early spring. Please be in touch.


----------



## JohnH (Jan 7, 2011)

Were are running 3 of them and no one has had anything bad to say. I think its the best chipper for its size on the market today. There a great machine and can eat a lot of wood.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 11, 2011)

JohnH said:


> Were are running 3 of them and no one has had anything bad to say. I think its the best chipper for its size on the market today. There a great machine and can eat a lot of wood.


 
agreed


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Jan 12, 2011)

great machines,not many problems with any i work on,1 clutch failure which was operator error


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 12, 2011)

i know a local guy who has a mint condition 06 bandit 1590. 400 hours. he's looking to get 27500 . if your interested i can put you in touch with him


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 28, 2012)

Figured I'd bump this thread rather than start a new one.

Does anyone know anything about the new 25" wide feed wheel option? I'm assuming the infeed is wider too? And can you get quad rollers on a 1590?

Very little info on the bandit site.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 28, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Figured I'd bump this thread rather than start a new one.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the new 25" wide feed wheel option? I'm assuming the infeed is wider too? And can you get quad rollers on a 1590?
> 
> Very little info on the bandit site.



quad rollers is old technology. the bandit intimidators have the most aggressive feed system on the market. i have 2 of the 1890's with the 31 inch feed system and these machines ARE RIDICULOUS. they will eat whole trees for lunch


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 28, 2012)

HARRY BARKER said:


> great machines,not many problems with any i work on,1 clutch failure which was operator error



Mexicans? :msp_confused:


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 28, 2012)

jo6wo said:


> quad rollers is old technology. the bandit intimidators have the most aggressive feed system on the market. i have 2 of the 1890's with the 31 inch feed system and these machines ARE RIDICULOUS. they will eat whole trees for lunch



Great ain't they, nice to chip whole pine trees. You have a winch?


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 29, 2012)

jo6wo said:


> quad rollers is old technology. the bandit intimidators have the most aggressive feed system on the market. i have 2 of the 1890's with the 31 inch feed system and these machines ARE RIDICULOUS. they will eat whole trees for lunch



31" feed system? Not familiar with this?

Are those the "brute" chippers? Probably out of my price range, but very cool... I'm thinking I might be stuck in the 1590 140 HP range, have to get some prices.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 29, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> 31" feed system? Not familiar with this?
> 
> Are those the "brute" chippers? Probably out of my price range, but very cool... I'm thinking I might be stuck in the 1590 140 HP range, have to get some prices.



I have 2 of the 1890s with the 31 inch infeed system. One with 127 hours. It has the 145 cat engine. Priced at 39900
And the second one has 1000 hours and the 200hp cat priced at. 39,900

I have them listed in the classified section if you want to see pics


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 29, 2012)

jo6wo said:


> I have 2 of the 1890s with the 31 inch infeed system. One with 127 hours. It has the 145 cat engine. Priced at 39900
> And the second one has 1000 hours and the 200hp cat priced at. 39,900
> 
> I have them listed in the classified section if you want to see pics



I'll go check it out. thanks. 

I still don't get what the 31" infeed system is referring to specifically?


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 29, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I'll go check it out. thanks.
> 
> I still don't get what the 31" infeed system is referring to specifically?



The machine has 31 inch wide indeed wheels and will take a 31 inch piece of wood


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 29, 2012)

jo6wo said:


> The machine has 31 inch wide indeed wheels and will take a 31 inch piece of wood



Holy crap!! I just saw a video, it says 32" wide feed wheels (whatever, 31, 32").... didn't know about this, is the drum that wide too? just trying to picture this! 

Oh, and I'm trying to stay under CDL if I do something.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 29, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Holy crap!! I just saw a video, it says 32" wide feed wheels (whatever, 31, 32").... didn't know about this, is the drum that wide too? just trying to picture this!
> 
> Oh, and I'm trying to stay under CDL if I do something.



The machine with the 145 cat engine will keep you under cdl. The bigger hp will put you over


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 29, 2012)

jo6wo said:


> The machine with the 145 cat engine will keep you under cdl. The bigger hp will put you over



Yeah, that's part of the reason I'm thinking new, need something real specific. It sounds like the 1890 brute with the 180 HP and maybe the 32" feed wheel deal might be the thing? 

You sell new machines too?


----------



## cory nicols (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe that they come with a 22 inch wide drum, the feed wheels are wide but it then funnels down to 22 inches for the drum to chip, morbarks i think are the same way. If i am correct then you will not be chipping 31 inch wood, also considering the feed wheel only lifts 17 or 18 inches high. Just my thoughts


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 30, 2012)

cory nicols said:


> I believe that they come with a 22 inch wide drum, the feed wheels are wide but it then funnels down to 22 inches for the drum to chip, morbarks i think are the same way. If i am correct then you will not be chipping 31 inch wood, also considering the feed wheel only lifts 17 or 18 inches high. Just my thoughts



Correct. You will need to slice some stuff down to get full capacity.

The feed wheels are extra wide so you can stick in wood with a lot of branches, the chipper will just break them (off) and chip em. It's a really nice feature and a necessity with a crane. The large feed tray is also a nice bonus. If your used to a 12" machine, an 18" is an amazing upgrade. But you also get some negatives such as weight and physical size. The big motor options are a lot of money, but they are worth it IMO. The resale prices show they keep their value a lot better too.

MDS, your international chip will haul a 18" chipper and a full truck of chips, but you're really gonna feel it going up a hill. LOL


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 30, 2012)

jo6wo said:


> The machine with the 145 cat engine will keep you under cdl. The bigger hp will put you over



Are you a bandit dealer? I just bought a 250xp and will be needing some parts here shortly....


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 30, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Correct. You will need to slice some stuff down to get full capacity.
> 
> The feed wheels are extra wide so you can stick in wood with a lot of branches, the chipper will just break them (off) and chip em. It's a really nice feature and a necessity with a crane. The large feed tray is also a nice bonus. If your used to a 12" machine, an 18" is an amazing upgrade. But you also get some negatives such as weight and physical size. The big motor options are a lot of money, but they are worth it IMO. The resale prices show they keep their value a lot better too.
> 
> MDS, your international chip will haul a 18" chipper and a full truck of chips, but you're really gonna feel it going up a hill. LOL



Yeah, I'm gonna cool it for a bit after further consideration. No big rush, and I already have a sweet 250 anyway.

I'm actually considering maybe just staying disk and going with a fully optioned out 255xp.. if and when the time comes.. I think that would be a sweet truck and chipper combo.. and a 255 only weighs another 800- 1000 pounds more than my 250. I'm not liking the way those drum chippers kinda seem puke out the chips, rather than blast em out like a disk.. seems kinda lame.


----------



## nitro1253 (Jan 30, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna cool it for a bit after further consideration. No big rush, and I already have a sweet 250 anyway.
> 
> I'm actually considering maybe just staying disk and going with a fully optioned out 255xp.. if and when the time comes.. I think that would be a sweet truck and chipper combo.. and a 255 only weighs another 800- 1000 pounds more than my 250. I'm not liking the way those drum chippers kinda seem puke out the chips, rather than blast em out like a disk.. seems kinda lame.



the problem with the chips puking out is from too small of a motor with too big of a cap, (buyer cheaping out) my vermeer 1800 with 170hp john deere doesnt seem to have a problem


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 30, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Correct. You will need to slice some stuff down to get full capacity.
> 
> The feed wheels are extra wide so you can stick in wood with a lot of branches, the chipper will just break them (off) and chip em. It's a really nice feature and a necessity with a crane. The large feed tray is also a nice bonus. If your used to a 12" machine, an 18" is an amazing upgrade. But you also get some negatives such as weight and physical size. The big motor options are a lot of money, but they are worth it IMO. The resale prices show they keep their value a lot better too.
> 
> MDS, your international chip will haul a 18" chipper and a full truck of chips, but you're really gonna feel it going up a hill. LOL



And you better beef up the tow hitch.


----------

